# garage?? stall??



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

i was reading on a post and i saw somebody posted something about a garage thing on here, where u post everything about ur bike.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

All I know about is your sig which you've already filled out


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

yea but i have a 3 more bikes. thats my main bike. i was talkin about the 5th post on this page http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=501&highlight=garage+stall it just got me wondering.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's an additional feature that can be added to the forum, but if I remember correctly like other things, it's not a free addition. We do not currently have it installed.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks. So it's another subscribed thing? I'm thinkin about subscribing.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

No, read what I wrote, it's an additional option for the Forum, that can be added, but it's not a free addition. We would have to pay to have it as part of the forum.

Plus, the old version that was cool we can't use, and the new version sucks from what I'm told by resident forum guru's.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

That would be only useful for the folks that actually 'document' their build with photo's and "how-to's" so to speak as the build progresses.

As of now the only thing you can do is start a "build" thread in the brand specific sections.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Plus, the old version that was cool we can't use, and the new version sucks from what I'm told by resident forum guru's.


I can Second that. On another forum I work with they do have the Garage option, but you have to build the manufacturers and products batabase before you can add a mod. A real PITA.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

oh ok. thanks i was just wondering.


----------

